# Darex E-90 Grinder Manual



## tpic402 (Jul 3, 2015)

Scored old but never used darex e-90 endmill grinder( fella traded me,I had to put brakes all  the way around and rear park brake cables labor only on his truck). I am in need of a manual I could not find one on line.


----------



## royesses (Jul 3, 2015)

Found this online, don't know if it will help:
http://www.industrialtool.com.au/do...x/E90 Operator Instructions and Breakdown.pdf


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice score. But as the saying goes around here. ( This thread is worthless without pictures) or ( without pictures it never happend)  That said contact darex thay should have a manual Untill then here is a link to vidios on how to use it.
http://www.darex.com/technical-support/how-to-videos.html


----------



## tpic402 (Jul 5, 2015)

Ok I realize, It is just as elusive as Bigfoot without pictures so here is one for "royesses"


----------



## Pops (Jul 8, 2015)

Found a couple of them on eBay for sale. I have a lot of end mills that need sharpening. This looks like a tool I need!!


----------



## tpic402 (Jul 8, 2015)

Got a manual from Darex tech support. A pdf file


----------



## Pops (Jul 8, 2015)

Great! Most tech support folks I've dealt with are very helpful


----------

